# What type of mushroom is this?



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

I am compiling a photo album of all the mushrooms I have found in the woods. I have a few however that I can't identify on my own or are not 100% positive about and want to make sure that whatever description I use is accurate. The first mushroom picture I have to share I'm pretty sure is from the Amanitaceae family, Amanita genus but I'm not sure on the species. I know there are hundreds of species but even the most common ones I can find don't look similar to this picture at all. It's cap is a brown color with brown/yellowish warts and a yellow stem but white on the inside. The last picture I believe is the same species just further in it's cycle but the stem has changed to a white color. 
[/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer%202011/CIMG3311.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer%202011/CIMG3313.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Please someone tell me how to change this picture by my username also.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I cant seem to bring up youre pics so no help here.As for youre user pic if you go to thr post ohio message board in the first few pages someone tells how to change it.Its been to long since I changed mine I dont remember how I did it.Hope that helps.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Denise, I can't see the pics either but glad to see you post. I have found some A. Muscaria variants that loosely match your written description, hope all is well and this cold can't last that much longer.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh sorry bout that. They were up but I guess when I renamed my album it changed all the codes to the pictures. I'll repost them now.

[/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer/CIMG3311.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer/CIMG3313.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Ant, I'll have to look through them to see how it's done. I really want to change mine to something other then what it is.

The thing that is throwing me off is the yellow stem. There are a few species where the cap looks similar but the stem is another color.

Scott C all Is well just keeping warm and waiting for spring. Thanks and hope all is well your way also. Got a new camo back pack, mesh sacks and boots here recently. Already gearing up I guess you could say.


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

I dont know much about anything other than morels, but it looks like yoy have a death cap, or possibly a meadow shroom.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@Denise, this is my best guess based on the pics. Amanita flavoconia.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Wondering if this break in the weather will make some more oysters flush? Like finding the ones I found in December. The great part is no bugs. :!:


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Cotty I don't know a whole lot about other mushrooms either besides morels but I have been learning alittle here and there about them the last two year or so. I probably wouldn't of found out about alot of the other edibles out there or one's to best avoid if it wasn't for this board.

Thanks Cotty and Scott C I'll look those up in a bit. I hope to find more of those in the yard next year to get some better pics. I also have a few more I could use some help on that I will load here shortly.

Morelseeker, I'm beating there will be some out there in the next few days. I have a few logs that fruit oysters on. I checked on them yesterday. They had some that must of came on around christmas but where not in good shape to eat. My mom is here and was going to go home today but now with the warm up and possible oysters she is sticking around for a few more days. It will be nice though if there are some out there, I really like there taste and yes no bugs to deal with is great.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Found some oysters yesterday. My mom, daughter, and me went out just before dark to see what we could find. This was really our first time specifically going into the woods looking for oysters and we found them along with alot of other fungi. Mom spotted the first ones 50 yards away about growing on a standing tree mid-way up it. Then I found a good size down log with abunch of decaying oysters on it. They still smelled like oysters and had some of there gills thats how I figured they were oysters. The ones my mom found also where a little to gone to eat but it was really nice finding them in the woods besides in my backyard and no we know to go back there to check them for more in the future. We seen abunch of jellies, lbm's, puffballs, deadman's fingers, and some sort of orange mushrooms.
[/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG5959_zps728e69bc.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG5958_zps2bad2fc4.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG5967_zpsc2912443.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG5968_zps39ac629c.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG5964_zps1bd3a840.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/CIMG5963_zpsf7ca9974.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

great pics.Nice to be finding shrooms in the middle of winter.Just goes to show theres no such thing as shroom season its a year round thing.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Ant. It was really nice to get out into the woods and I'm very excited about going back to those spots for oysters. What are the ideal conditions for oysters, that way I know when to look. I figured with the warm up that there would be some fresh ones out the other day but there wasn't. Maybe we just got to much rain for them here.

Here are some pics of another mushroom I'm trying to identify. I think it may be a Boletus rubellus or a Boletus bicolor or I may be wrong all together. I took these over summer. I know the first picture is blurry but it shows the cap and the smooth edges of it somewhat.

[/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer/CIMG3309.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer/CIMG3308.jpg.html][img][/url]

Here is another pics I found. I don't believe this is the same species as the pictures above but certainly some sort of Boletus I think as well?

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer/CIMG3317.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Boletes are my nimessis Im still trying to figure how to Id them properly.Someone needs to do a book dedicated to them.As for the oysters its my thought that with about 5 days of wet weather with nights in the high 30s and days around 50 they will fruit.theres a dead time between fall/winter oysters and the summer ones


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@ Denise, Bicolor is not reticulated as yours is up top, maybe the last one??? ...any sign of bluing where cut or sliced? Like Ant not a bolete expert, Maybe JasonC would know. He is really good on his boletes!


----------



## shroomingb (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Denise, the firt one look like an amanita, likely a Death Cap. The orange one with your oysters looks like mock oysters and the bolete is likely a slippery jack. It's definitely a type of suillus.


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

On boletes (aka porcinni) mushrooms, break an edge off and and if its not filled with maggots already, try a tiny taste. If it is bitter or in any way unpleasant, dont eat it!! If it is poisonus, it will not taste good. Non poisonus ones may also taste bitter or bad, so why eat em? Fly larva will invade the fleshy part of these quicker than they take to grow so if your tough, a little extra protein won't kill ya.


----------



## jamil (Nov 26, 2012)

@Nixtr you sound very experienced and rely on what you have tried more than once before. But sorry to sound on the safe side, I would ask the folks for other means of identification upfront, by checking multiple reference first, taking picture from top, bottom, side and a section of the specimen to share with us before asking them to taste. In some cases, new mushroom hunters are not aware of shrooms with gills, pins, tubes or ridges. Essential to throw out there all cautionary measures, since it might be the last time to taste. Best....


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Ant for tips, I look forward to finding some more oysters soon. It's been nice here, the ground is good and wet but the wind is pretty strong today to go venture into woods which is a bummer. 

Scott C I can't remember if they bruised any certain color but I know I didn't slice them which I should of cause I can remember someone maybe BigE or you in the past saying they turn blue on the old board. I will definitely keep my eye out this summer for them to take better pictures and stuff like that.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

ShroomingB Thanks I will have to look up the slippery jacks. I thought thats what the orange ones were mock oysters, looks the same only smaller and orange. But the thing that throw me off was I read they smell awful and these had no smell maybe they were old or something. 

LOL Nixtr I don't think I could do larva. I have read in my book called An illustrated guide to mushrooms and other fungi of North America by Geoffrey Kibby to taste all mushrooms to help identify them, as in chewing a little bit of it but spitting it out not swallowing any of it to see what the taste is. But with my daughter who is only 5 in the woods with me every time I go I better stick to what Jamil said and see if I can have others help me identify them first. I hate for her to start eating mushrooms that she knows nothing about.


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

Point well taken. Once you are able to positively identify a mushroom that is edible, always cook and try a small amount to start. Some people have adverse reactions to morels, etc. Just because a book says its edible doesn't mean its worth eating. I am no fungi expert but when it comes to identifying shrooms that do not have gills, usually there are not too many look-a-likes to confuse them with. The boletes can be tough because there are many different ones and some are poisonus.

Winter is trying to break here in Ohio....again. Have enough dried morels in jars that it is sure to be a good year.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Nixtr, thats some good advice. I know a few people who get sick from morels so that is something I do alot when I have people over who have never ate them before.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Here are some pictures of a mushroom I think I have positively identified, Lactarius deliciosus or Saffron milk-cap.
[/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer/CIMG3306.jpg.html][img][/url]

[url=http://s990.beta.photobucket.com/user/ilovemybengals/media/Summer/CIMG3307.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/lactarius_deliciosus.html


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Denise, Did it stain green anywhere that you handled it, or with age ? It appears that you found it in a lawn. I'm thinking maybe L. torminosus .L. deliciosus has carrot orange latex where torminosus has a clear latex.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Jack yes it was in our yard surrounded by some sweetgum and pine trees. I never sliced it to see but I left it on a rock and a few days when I seen it next it did have a green/blue color to it.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Went out for a walk yesterday in the woods. Seen alot of growth on the ground around here. The spring beauty flowers are up and I also came across a small and obviously old Lions mane mushroom which would be a first for me finding one of these.


----------



## mikekrebill (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks like an old Hericium erinaceus. One of its common names is Bearded Tooth. Considered choice when young and tender and unpleasantly sour and tough when older, this one is way past the eating stage.


----------



## shroomingb (Feb 9, 2013)

Remember that spot for next year. It will probably be back.


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

Denise....so is that a lions mane? I ask because my friend is huge on medicinal mushrooms....lions mane is a huge medicinal shroom...just as shiitake and a few others I can't remember but they are great for brain function and nerve stimulation........I have never found a lions mane in Ohio?


----------



## hoosiermushrooms (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, it is a Lion's Mane.

http://www.mushroomfarm.com/mushroom-species/tooth-fungi/hericium-erinaceus.html


----------

